# Anyone with 4 children



## Samantha1991

Hi everyone. I'm wondering how it would be like with four children I have a 6,4 and a 1 year old. I'm thinking of having 1 last child to complete my family. From experiance is it much harder than having 3 children or is it pretty much the same.


----------



## george83

Stalking!

I have a 4 year old, 2 year old and an 11 month old. My youngest two are 15 months apart so I feel like we've had a baby around constantly for 2 years and now my youngest is getting older I'm so incredibly broody again. I keep telling myself it's not practical but just don't feel done.


----------



## Samantha1991

Im exactly the same do we really ever get over that broody feeling. I just love kids there just hard work. I just think by leaving a gap would probably be harder than to just have 1 and get it over with and raise them together. Its just such a hard decision.


----------



## Srrme

I have a 5 year old, a 4 year old, a 2 year old, and a 9 month old. I think adding a 4th was pretty similar to adding a 3rd. It wasn't that much harder to be honest.


----------



## stickylizard

I have a just turned 5, a 4 tomorrow, a 2.5 and a 14 month old. No 4 was awful for us - BUT only because she has awful allergies and reflux. And she is a terrible sleeper. Depends what kind of baby you get lol. We are still going for no5 which will complete our family :]


----------



## Parkep

Im pregnant with baby #4. From what I have read in most cases they fit right it. But it depends largely on the child as well.


----------



## Iveneverseen

I don't think it's much harder to having 3, but then it really depends on the age gaps. Mine are 13, 10, nearly 5 and 15 months so spaced apart a good bit. :thumbup:


----------



## LoraLoo

We have 6 living children and number 4 was hardest for me, he was a Difficult child though x


----------



## jessicasmum

Following this thread as I'm thinking about maybe having #4. I have a 11 year old, 2 ane half year old and 3 month old. Big gap between the first two so I don't know if I'm crazy now thinking I can cope with 3 kids closer together.


----------



## Mork

I've just had my 4th - so have a 6,4,2 years and a 3 week old. So far, the only difficulty I have is getting all the children plus the double buggy in and out of the car! (We have a 7 seater) x


----------



## lynnikins

Number four so far has been an easy child he is only 3 but doesn't give the trouble the older ones did and his younger sister is just an handful


----------



## love.peace

Number 4 fitted in really well for us. We currently have 5 aged 13, 11, 6, 4, 1 and I'm 4 weeks pregnant with our 6. 
I think once you have 3 children the rest just fit in.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Feels the same.


----------



## Bellaloo12

I have 5 but having my 4th was amazing he just slotted in like having the 3rd. x


----------

